
Show HN: Short unique ordered ID generator[Python] - gaojiuli
https://github.com/gaojiuli/orderid
======
codegladiator
why not uuid ?

~~~
notduncansmith
or ulid? [https://github.com/ulid/spec](https://github.com/ulid/spec)

